
Ask HN: Good explanation of how the Internet works? - coding_animal
Is there a good tutorial somewhere for internet scale networking. Backbone networks, peering. Something geared towards software engineers who want to know more about that stuff?
======
jonny_storm
"Internet Routing Architectures" from Cisco Press is not a bad start, if
slightly dated.

More practically, study the data kept at peeringdb.com, bgp.he.net, bgp4.as,
radb.net, and ripe.net for concrete examples of what details are important.

Peerings may be unilateral (someone pays), bilateral (no one pays), or
multilateral (everyone pays a little to exchange routes on a single route
server). Most companies rely on unilateral peerings to gain direct access to
the Googles and Microsofts of the world, and these tend to have certain
requirements: either you must pay money, or your autonomous system (AS) must
achieve some daily average of traffic bound for the peer AS. PeeringDB is a
good resource for discovering these requirements before contacting potential
peers.

I hope this helps. Best of luck to you in the travails of working with highly
distributed, stateful systems you can't touch; it's a real shit show out here.

~~~
coding_animal
Awesome. Thanks.

------
softwareman
Would love to speak to you about where your understanding is. Share what I
know and see if we can add to each other's understanding. Hit me up on
hangout, shail.narayan@gmail.com

